# Grub2 EFI on a MacBook5,1

## bienchen

Hi there,

I am trying to boot my MacBook5,1 (unibody, alu, late 2008) with Grub2 from EFI rather than with Refit.

Therefore I followed these two links

http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnMacbook

http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnEFI

and placed everything on a HFS+ (without journaling) external usb disc.

What I get on boot is only the Grub console but no menu. Since I do not know how to use the Grub shell, I am lost at this point...

has anyone an idea what to do?

At some sites on the net I read, that it is not possible to use Grub2 on a MacBook from an external disc, but this also should prevent me from seeing the console, right? If I place all the grub stuff in the efi directory on the MacOSX partition, is it still possible to select MacOSX/ grub legacy from the refit menu? Or will it prevent booting at all, if the grub.cfg is wrong?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## bienchen

So, I just tried placing the grub-efi stuff in /efi/grup on the MacOSX partition. For me, refit works with this setup. Now I have 3 entries on boot: Grub-legacy, MacOSX and grub2.

Sad thing is, that grub2 does somehow not boot my kernel...but I'm on it.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## twam

Did you have any further success on that?

----------

## bienchen

Yep, Grub2 is now somehow working. Meaning: Loads the kernel, displays a nice graphical menue. However, there are a few issues left but I'm using it for weeks, now.

For more info you should find the Grub Devel Mailing list and search for topics like "Macbook, Efi, Display Mode".

If there isn't an archive on the net, I could give you a short intro on how to proceed.

greetings,

bienchen

----------

